# One Amazon promotion I won't be using!



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yesterday I bought this Kindle book, after seeing the related movie:










_The Winding Stream: An Oral History of the Carter and Cash Family_

by Beth Harrington.

Today I received an unexpected promotional email from Amazon telling me that:


> As a customer who has purchased a qualifying product, you have earned a promotional credit valid towards the purchase of a digital HD copy of Kung Fu Panda on Amazon Video. This credit covers the full cost of this item.












I checked the order number, and the promotional credit was definitely related to my purchase of this particular Kindle book. I assume Amazon is offering this to lots of people who buy various Kindle books, but the juxtaposition of these two items just made me laugh!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, crebel and i both got the same offer.  mine was linked to some DVDs i purchased, hers to some slippers.

i'm currently unable to stream, so i'm passing on it also.  it seems a bizarre movie choice to be giving people.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

telracs said:


> yeah, crebel and i both got the same offer. mine was linked to some DVDs i purchased, hers to some slippers.
> 
> i'm currently unable to stream, so i'm passing on it also. it seems a bizarre movie choice to be giving people.


So if you could currently stream, you would not be passing on this offer?  
I agree, it's a bizarre choice. And it's not like they're trying to give away an overstock of the physical movie. The only other promotion I recall passing up was some money towards using Amazon Pantry, but at least that promotion made sense to me in terms of my order, which was for other household items.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

I got one for buying a laser level. It's a promotion on a wide range of products 

I don't stream either, though, so I gave the code to a friend


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> yeah, crebel and i both got the same offer. mine was linked to some DVDs i purchased, hers to some slippers.
> 
> i'm currently unable to stream, so i'm passing on it also. it seems a bizarre movie choice to be giving people.


The latest movie of the series is coming out soon . . . so this is what the movie promoters decided to do to drum up some buzz. I got the promo -- as did my husband -- we'll probably use one or the other to actually get the movie -- might even watch it some day. 

(Note, it's not only for streaming -- you are BUYING the movie. You can download it to a device and take it with you to watch when not on line.)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the offer but never did figure out how to collect (not that the movie is particularly high on my movie list).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't even know I was eligible, but got an email and added the movie to my library. Now I just need to figure out how to explain my "purchase" if a guest notices it while I scroll through my movies...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I got the offer but never did figure out how to collect (not that the movie is particularly high on my movie list).


I followed the link in the email . . . .there's a code in it you enter on the purchase page.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't even know I was eligible, but got an email and added the movie to my library. Now I just need to figure out how to explain my "purchase" if a guest notices it while I scroll through my movies...


Just tell 'em it was a freebie -- or that you like to be prepared for anything -- even the need to entertain small children.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've seen the movie and have no desire to watch it again, let alone own it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got that promo too, for some odd item I can't even remember now. I won't redeem it though. I have zero interest in watching that so what is the point. I just don't watch animated movies and I have no kids.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have any young children in my life right now, this isn't something I want to watch myself, and at the moment I'm actually trying to declutter my life on all levels, physical, mental and digital! I didn't know you could gift a promotion to someone, so maybe I'll try to do that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I don't have any young children in my life right now, this isn't something I want to watch myself, and at the moment I'm actually trying to declutter my life on all levels, physical, mental and digital! I didn't know you could gift a promotion to someone, so maybe I'll try to do that.


You should be able to as it's basically a promo code -- and doesn't appear to be tied to the account to which it was issued.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> -- and doesn't appear to be tied to the account to which it was issued.


Actually, my experience didn't quite match that. We have a 'family' account that does not have Prime and I have a separate account that has Prime (I read ebooks, DH does not, so when I got my first Kindle, I set up a separate account for me). DH recently made a purchase that qualified for the Kung Fu Panda offer - but when I tried to redeem the offer through my Prime account rather than the family account - I repeatedly got an error message. ... But earlier today I made a purchase of non-digital items through my Prime account & this evening I got an email that I qualified for the KFP digital offer. I processed the offer & was able to complete the free "purchase'.
I liked KFP the first time & am glad to get it in my Video Library to watch again in the future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  Well . . . I admit I didn't read that closely . . . . my husband had forwarded me his promotion code, but then I also got one of my own separately. I didn't pay close attention to which code I redeemed.

Thanks for the clarification -- I'm sure you're correct that it's account specific because that actually makes more sense!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Got the promotion offer, redeemed it, downloaded it to my tablet, watched it in the hotel room while on vacation, found it enjoyably entertaining, though not evocative of adjectives such as "best", "amazing", etc.; but for the price, a darned good value.


----------

